# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى >  عقد بيع بشرط التجربة

## هيثم الفقى

عقد بيع بشرط التجربة 

إنه فى يوم -------- الموافق -------- 
تحرر هذا العقد بين كل من 
أولاً -------- 
المقيم -------- 
(طرف أول بائع) 
ثانياً -------- 
المقيم -------- 
(طرف ثانى مشترى ) 
وبعد أن أقر المتعاقدان بمجلس هذا العقد بأهليتهما للتعاقد اتفقا على الأتى 

البند الأول 
قبل الطرف الثانى ان يشترى من الطرف الأول ما هو -------- على ان يعلق هذا الشراء على شرط واقف وهو ان يحوز الشئ المبيع على رضاء الطرف الثانى بعد التجربة . 

البند الثانى 
يقر الطرف الثانى أنه قد تسلم عند التوقيع على هذا العقد ما هو -------- وذلك لإجراء تجربته وإخطار الطرف الأول بموافقته على الشراء من عدمه فى مدة أقصاها -------- من تاريخه ، فإذا انقضت هذه المدة وسكت الطرف الثانى اعتبر سكوته موافقة منه على الشراء . 

البند الثالث 
فى حالة قبول الطرف الثانى الشراء صراحة او ضمنا يلتزم بأن يدفع للطرف الأول ولإمره ولإذنه وبمحل إقامته ثمن المبيع وقيمته -------- جنيه بمجرد إنقضاء مدة التجربة المتفق عليها فوراً . 
البند الرابع 
فى حالة عدم موافقة الطرف الثانى على الشراء يتحتم عليه رد الشئ المسلم له للطرف الأول فوراً بالحالة التى تسلمه بها ، ويكون مسئولاً مدنياً وجنائياً عن ذلك ، كما يحق للطرف الأول وحده فى حالة تأخر الطرف الثانى عن رد الشئ المسلم اليه إعتبار هذا التأخير موافقة ضمنية على الشراء وإلزامه بدفع الثمن . 

البند الخامس 
يكون الطرف الثانى مسئولا وحده عن هلاك الشئ المسلم له او ضياعه او تلفه طول مدة التجربة الا إذا كان ذلك بسبب قوة قاهرة ، او بسبب له يد فيه . 

البند السادس 
فى حالة وفاة الطرف الثانى او فقدان أهليته او إعساره او إفلاسه او الحجر عليه قبل إبداء موافقته على الشراء يحق للطرف الأول إذا شاء ذلك إعتبار العقد مفسوخاً من تلقاء نفسه مع إسترداد الشئ المسلم منه . 

البند السابع 
كل نزاع ينشأ بخصوص هذا العقد يكون الفصل فيه من إختصاص محكمة -------- 

البند الثامن 
تحرر هذا العقد من -------- نسخة بيد كل طرف نسخة للعمل بموجبها عند اللزوم . 

الطرف الأول الطرف الثانى 
اسم البائع اسم المشترى 
رقم البطاقة رقم البطاقة 
التوقيع التوقيع

----------

